

Feedback on website comparing salaries - vsiva68
http://envy.appspot.com/

======
vsiva68
A while ago on HN, someone posted a link to the Data Disclosure site. After
surfing through it for a while, we thought it would be interesting to provide
a simpler view to it. Hence this webapp. Do let us know your thoughts.

------
fbbwsa
cool.

first thing i wanted to do was to add some companies and find out what the
highest salaries were.

unfortunately i had to hit next a bunch of times to get there. would be kind
of cool if there were sort features or the option to control how many results
per page.

can you refer me to the previously posted link to the source data you are
using?

~~~
vsiva68
The source data is linked to in the About section in the website. I don't have
the original HN thread, but the blog post itself was this:
<http://realtimecollisiondetection.net/blog/?p=70>

